# Colorado 2nd rifle elk



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Im leaving Saturday for Colorado. Been back and forth on which unit I will be hunting. Decided to head to nw Colorado. I know I'll be facing more hunters but hoping a higher elk density will help. I'll be going solo this year as no one else had the vacation time. I'll get there a few days early to scout and acclimate. Looking forward to chasing something new. I'll try and post if I can. Not expecting much I'll just be happy to see some animals.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

You should get reception in towns, on the pass, and at or near the tops. 
They've had some significant snow already so don't be afraid to look low. 
Good luck!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck with the hunt. Lots of work to go out solo from the upper Midwest. At the very least you will have an adventure, maybe meet a new contact.

Enjoy & drive safely.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

roo said:


> Im leaving Saturday for Colorado. Been back and forth on which unit I will be hunting. Decided to head to nw Colorado. I know I'll be facing more hunters but hoping a higher elk density will help. I'll be going solo this year as no one else had the vacation time. I'll get there a few days early to scout and acclimate. Looking forward to chasing something new. I'll try and post if I can. Not expecting much I'll just be happy to see some animals.


Good luck. Lots of hunters out that way but there are plenty of elk too. I would wager that if you get a bull the folks that did not have enough vacation time this year will somehow find the time when you go out again. FM


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

In town for a shower and a warm bed tonight. Think I have my spot picked out for Saturday. Watched three different herds feed down into on drainage at dark. It's actually a short walk which will be nice but is visible from a ways away. Watched a lot of guys drive right on by today and never even give it a look so hoping to not have much company for the opener. Saw a very nice 4x4 Mulie as well


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck, let us know how it goes. Hopefully if you score, it will be cool enough that you can take your time with the packout. Doing that solo seems a bit daunting, going slow would help.

What's the gun of choice for this hunt?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Best of luck hunting and a safe trip.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> Good luck, let us know how it goes. Hopefully if you score, it will be cool enough that you can take your time with the packout. Doing that solo seems a bit daunting, going slow would help.
> 
> What's the gun of choice for this hunt?


High has been about 60 and down to mid 20's at night. 
I picked up a tikka t3x in 300 win mag on sale at Whittaker gun co this year.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Spent a couple hours today at a state ran 400 yard range and I was very impressed. Very well maintained. Maybe that's just cuz I'm used to how our Michigan ranges are treated by shooters. Made a couple clicks to account for the elevation change and confirmed my zero out to 500 yards. For the price I paid for the tikka and factory ammo I couldn't imagine a better combo.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had my 300WSM A-Bolt/ Zeiss combo last Fall for the 2nd rifle season, North of Gunnison. I did practice up for the 200 yard plus shot. Since it was public land and other hunters had already been messing around, I hunted in sorta thick cover. No self-respecting bull was going to be out in an open field. My goal was to get away from other hunters, and get near some mixed evergreen cover. I ended up taking a 30 yard shot, 0900 opening morning.

Just to get you warmed up, I'll try a picture.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> View attachment 276035
> I had my 300WSM A-Bolt/ Zeiss combo last Fall for the 2nd rifle season, North of Gunnison. I did practice up for the 200 yard plus shot. Since it was public land and other hunters had already been messing around, I hunted in sorta thick cover. No self-respecting bull was going to be out in an open field. My goal was to get away from other hunters, and get near some mixed evergreen cover. I ended up taking a 30 yard shot, 0900 opening morning.
> 
> Just to get you warmed up, I'll try a picture.


Gunnison was actually where I was originally go. I figured maybe with higher elk density I'd have a decent shot. Covered 14 miles yesterday and saw one cow and 43 people. Slept in this morning because I knew the area I wanted to hunt was gonna be a tough hike. Climbed 6 hours to get up here. Finally hit the top and it looked beautiful. Until I saw an orange hat sticking up... stopped and talked to the guy and he said I was like the 5th guy that came by today. He pointed out the ways the went and I picked the only direction he didn't show me. Dropped over the edge a couple hundred yards and sat down. I see one orange hat below me I've got about 5 miles back to the truck. I'll likely break camp in the morning and head somewhere else. 
I didn't come on this trip to shoot an elk I just wanted to experience the mountains. If I would have realized how bad it was I just would have hunted state land on November 15th and saved a few grand!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

With the Co OTC tag are you allowed to hunt any of the OTC units or do you have to pick one specific unit?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

shanny28757 said:


> With the Co OTC tag are you allowed to hunt any of the OTC units or do you have to pick one specific unit?


You are able to hunt any of the otc units.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a few pics from the last few days.





































Had that mulie buck at 15 yards and there wasn't a thing I could do about it. I'll be visiting this area again for mike deer. Saw quite a few deer of this size


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

roo said:


> Spent a couple hours today at a state ran 400 yard range and I was very impressed. Very well maintained. Maybe that's just cuz I'm used to how our Michigan ranges are treated by shooters. Made a couple clicks to account for the elevation change and confirmed my zero out to 500 yards. For the price I paid for the tikka and factory ammo I couldn't imagine a better combo.


The range outside of Hayden was reworked this year. They brought in a box scraper and dozer to berm between the different yardage ranges. No more waiting two hours for a target check at 200 yards +


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I headed home Saturday morning. We had rain turning to snow Friday night. Roads were icy going over the passes. 4wd was nice but I was still down to 25 at times from Hayden to The Wyoming line by Walden. 

Good luck out their. Our first rifle camp pic. 6 bulls and 2 cows for 8 hunters. Done in 3-1/2 days.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I headed home Saturday morning. We had rain turning to snow Friday night. Roads were icy going over the passes. 4wd was nice but I was still down to 25 at times from Hayden to The Wyoming line by Walden.
> 
> Good luck out their. Our first rifle camp pic. 6 bulls and 2 cows for 8 hunters. Done in 3-1/2 days.
> View attachment 276741


We got a pretty wicked storm Friday night rain sleet and snow. Had a ton of lightening in it. 
Congrats on tagging out. I was following your thread.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not sure if you're still at it or not. I was on public land, though 5 miles in on an ATV trail. My goal was to get away from other hunters, never saw any once actually hunting. I know there were plenty in the general area. I tried to keep a Creek between me and easy access, then get away from the trail.

I did have a plan to go '5 miles in' but never got around to implementing it. Hopefully you see something, nice pictures too, but at least enjoy all the peripheral activities.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

roo said:


> We got a pretty wicked storm Friday night rain sleet and snow. Had a ton of lightening in it.
> Congrats on tagging out. I was following your thread.


We got the same storm near Hayden. The first 3 hours heading back to Michigan on Saturday were a little stressful. Rabbit Ears pass to the Wyoming line past Walden were ice covered. All the truckers who couldn’t make it up the pass Friday night were plowed in and so were the hunters who pulled off to the side.

I posted more pics in the team #3 deer 2017 deer contest thread.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> Not sure if you're still at it or not. I was on public land, though 5 miles in on an ATV trail. My goal was to get away from other hunters, never saw any once actually hunting. I know there were plenty in the general area. I tried to keep a Creek between me and easy access, then get away from the trail.
> 
> I did have a plan to go '5 miles in' but never got around to implementing it. Hopefully you see something, nice pictures too, but at least enjoy all the peripheral activities.



Still at it. I did 9.8 miles yesterday and 1800 ft elevation change. Ran in to one person which was a nice change of pace. Unfortunately it was right at the top. Lots of sign but didn't see anything. Area was tore up. Slept in this morning will likely hunt near the Truck this evening and head In there deep and early.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> Not sure if you're still at it or not. I was on public land, though 5 miles in on an ATV trail. My goal was to get away from other hunters, never saw any once actually hunting. I know there were plenty in the general area. I tried to keep a Creek between me and easy access, then get away from the trail.
> 
> I did have a plan to go '5 miles in' but never got around to implementing it. Hopefully you see something, nice pictures too, but at least enjoy all the peripheral activities.



Still at it. I did 9.8 miles yesterday and 1800 ft elevation change. Ran in to one person which was a nice change of pace. Unfortunately it was right at the top. Lots of sign but didn't see anything. Area was tore up. Slept in this morning will likely hunt near the Truck this evening and head In there deep and early.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If it helps you guys most of our movement is in the mornings till around 11:00am.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's 61 degrees right now. Spent the morning in dark timber with no luck. Feels like gun season at home. Taking a drive this afternoon to do some looking around


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I headed home Saturday morning. We had rain turning to snow Friday night. Roads were icy going over the passes. 4wd was nice but I was still down to 25 at times from Hayden to The Wyoming line by Walden.
> 
> Good luck out their. Our first rifle camp pic. 6 bulls and 2 cows for 8 hunters. Done in 3-1/2 days.
> View attachment 276741


VERY nice! Congrats.

Was this a private land hunt?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Unfortunately no luck. I have the next two days to hunt but I bailed out to make it home for my daughters 2nd birthday. I have my wife's blessing to miss it but just can't bring myself to do it. Plus that will buy me some brownie points in a couple weeks when I head to Ohio. I'll get a full write up down when I get home. Not much to a story to it. Mostly just one guy alone in the mountain with his thoughts. I would never admit to most of the stuff that went through my mind...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> VERY nice! Congrats.
> 
> Was this a private land hunt?


Yes ~ 360 acres.


----------

